# Giantess Witch looking for servants and slaves! +18 RP.



## Jaredthefox92 (May 26, 2020)

I'm looking to do a macro roleplay with one character of mine, a witch named Amanda who by a chance of magic has become a colossal 90 meter (300ft) tall giantess. She will act mostly like how she is in the story and I am looking for normal sized characters Amanda can interact with. Your character can fight back at her, but know you're up an uphill battle. She also has powerful magic and a wicked intellect, and she does things her own way. This is also for adults only, (as shown above). Either message below, DM me, or contact me to be on Discord!

Some macro themes I will allow:
.Crushing with foot
.Feet
.Butt crushing
.Being put in her dress
.Being put in between her boobs
.Worship
.Destruction
.Domination
.Lipstick
.Transformation (she has the magic to do so.)
.Dress up
.Dollhouse play
.Her pretending your character is a doll.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 26, 2020)

Well, I'm trying new things as I go along. Sure. let's try this out.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 26, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well, I'm trying new things as I go along. Sure. let's try this out.



Okay, well I'll obviously be Amanda then.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 26, 2020)

That's crystal there. Also, are you alright with doing this in the conversations? Unlike the vast majority, I do not seem to have Discord in my possession.


----------



## Skittles (May 26, 2020)

Aaaaarrgh! -Runs around in circles-


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 26, 2020)

Err....don't panic pal! I-I mean, your majesty! All is alright I presume!


----------



## Skittles (May 26, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Err....don't panic pal! I-I mean, your majesty! All is alright I presume!


Are you sure? I am not going to be smooshed into a floof pancake?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 26, 2020)

I'm positive! Besides, I can protect you!


----------



## Skittles (May 26, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I'm positive! Besides, I can protect you!


Oh? You can?! Excellent!


----------



## Skittles (May 26, 2020)

-Stands behind @Ruki-the-Zorua -


----------



## Skittles (May 26, 2020)

But yes. -Dramatically points at @Jaredthefox92- You shall not crush the kingdom!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 26, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Stands behind @Ruki-the-Zorua -



*Smiles nervously, clutching onto a spear* Yep....I gotcha!


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (May 27, 2020)

I wouldn't mind doing a macro rp with you. I sent you a dm ^^


----------



## Skittles (May 27, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> *Smiles nervously, clutching onto a spear* Yep....I gotcha!


-Petpats- Good boy!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 27, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Petpats- Good boy!



Thank you!


----------

